# How many of you had an episiotomy?



## QuintinsMommy

just wondering :haha: I had one, got 3 stitches a few days after birth I gotten them taken out and it healed fine by 6 weeks, now I have a ugly scar.


----------



## divershona

i had an episiotomy, and a 4th degree tear, 47 stitches and its really only in the last 2 months that OH and i have been able to DTD and it still hurts sometimes!


----------



## Bexxx

I had one. Didn't want one, just saw it happening! I couldn't believe they didn't ask me.

Freaking sore though. It must be massive too as I asked the MW the other day to check it and she gasped and said it was very big and couldn't believe I was sitting down and moving around easily, made me feel lovely :cry:


----------



## unconditional

they said they were gona cut me... althought i ssaid no! they did lol. i was pushing for 2.5 hours though, and with every push she would go out then back in.


----------



## holly2234

I didnt but i never healed properly anyway!


----------



## Burchy314

I didn't. And as far as I know I didn't tear at all either, or I did but not bad


----------



## vinteenage

I didn't.

I did have a 1st degree inner vaginal tear, no idea how many stitches were put in it.


----------



## clogsy90

i had a tear, dnt know what degree it was or stitches as it was just one running stitch, but i did lose 3 litres of blood from the tear as it was inside, my girl did a right good job on me hehe


----------



## rainbows_x

I didn't, but I had a third degree tear, refused stitches though and healed fine.


----------



## x__amour

C-section. :(


----------



## LauraBee

I had to have an emergency c-section 'cos Bee was too lazy for natural birthing :flower:


----------



## 112110

I did, they didn't tell me how many stitches were in though just know it hurt like hell :flow:


----------



## 112110

divershona said:


> i had an episiotomy, and a 4th degree tear, *47 stitches* and its really only in the last 2 months that OH and i have been able to DTD and it still hurts sometimes!

:shock:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I did, and I had a second degree tear as well. As far as I can tell the episiotomy was a complete waste of time, the midwife asked a consultant to stitch me up and my OH heard the doc telling the midwife off for doing it :shrug:
Also, my tear has healed fine, the epi has a big ugly scar which still hurts when I'm standing for long periods.
Wish I'd understood more before I had her and I would've said no with a lot more vehemence!


----------



## Leah_xx

Had an EMCS with Gracelynn because of heart decels.


----------



## LauraBee

Completely pointless but I'm sure I read somewhere that natural tearing firstly healed faster and secondly left a less obvious scar... was always very clear with my midwife and put in my notes that I would not want to be cut unless absolutely necessary and with my full consent after being informed of why it was needed. Not that I want anyone to feel like they would've been better off without a episiotomy or that they were betrayed :wacko:


----------



## 112110

LauraBee said:


> Completely pointless but I'm sure I read somewhere that natural tearing firstly healed faster and secondly left a less obvious scar... was always very clear with my midwife and put in my notes that I would not want to be cut unless absolutely necessary and with my full consent after being informed of why it was needed. Not that I want anyone to feel like they would've been better off without a episiotomy or that they were betrayed :wacko:

nobody even asked or told me they were cutting me, they just did it :growlmad:


----------



## AriannasMama

I had a 2 or 3 degree inner labial tear. 

OUCH.


----------



## divershona

112110 said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> i had an episiotomy, and a 4th degree tear, *47 stitches* and its really only in the last 2 months that OH and i have been able to DTD and it still hurts sometimes!
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

no kidding! 3 and a half hours it took the woman to stitch me up :( and the whole time i could only look at kaya, wasn't allowed to hold her or anything :( hated OH for the fact that he was holding her and i wasn't :blush:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: ^ i bet that was awful


----------



## JoJo16

i had one, i couldnt sit down on my bum for a month i had to lay down. it was all open ad got infected and the didnt bother checking it untill weeks after when i was still crying with the pain (Y) ive no scar now though :/

edit- i told them i really really didnt want one when i wrote my birth plan and i didnt want them to use forceps either it but when it came down to it there wasnt anything i could do, silly baby decided to stop breathing!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I didn't, I had a second degree tear not sure how many stitches


----------



## Mizzy

i had 2, in a cross shape lol rusty was in the wrong position (back to back and op plus it was a dry birth), i asked how many stitches i had they said they didnt count as there was too many :s


----------



## Lauraxamy

I wasn't cut. Just had a 2nd degree tear, no idea how many stitches but mine wasn't so sore and it healed really quick.


----------



## xSophieBx

I had one as I had to have forceps.. very close to being cut all the way round.. was in agony for weeks :( However he did do a good job of stitching me up & its hardly visible now!


----------



## we can't wait

I didn't require an episiotomy.
No tears or stitches, either! My baby was a tiny thing. ;)


----------



## vinteenage

we can't wait said:


> I didn't require an episiotomy.
> No tears or stitches, either! My baby was a tiny thing. ;)

She was long!


----------



## Strawberrymum

I had one didn't hurt at all compared to the infection that followed! 

I had to have ventouse as baby was doing horribly, just glad she got out of there ok lol hehe


----------



## lizardbreath

I didnt tear at all with either Jaymee or Katherine. But to all you ladies that did I feel so bad for you


----------



## AirForceWife7

My story is verrryyy similar to Shona's! I had an episiotomy because her head was a tad big to fit ... or so the doctors told me ... They did the old snip snip & I then had a 4th degree tear :dohh: 45 minutes of stitching later ... I was done. I couldn't urinate on my own for a month & a half after I had her either due to nerve damage ... I had to wear a leg bag for 3 weeks, then I self-catheterized myself until I could go again on my own ... Definitely don't miss that recovery!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Not my section quite yet but ouchy!! Good job all of you girls who did tear or had an episodomy!! Strong strong women still dealing with pain months+later!! My birthing teacher actually talked about them last week and I decided to add in my birthing plan I DO NOT want on. What so ever! Unless absolutely unavoidable- needing to use forceps. Because she told us- which totally made sence- that when you tear the cells tear right where they need to making it a quicker recovery and easier to stitch. When you get an episodomy they just cut straight through the cells so that's why a lot of people- not all- say they had more pain and slower healing.. :wacko:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Fortunately I did not have to have an episiotomy. My OB is against using them unless absolutely necessary, so I didn't have to worry about getting one. I didn't tear with either of my kids, either, so I really got lucky. I feel horrible for those of you who had bad tears and/or long, painful recoveries. :hugs:


----------



## Shannyxox

Sorry, not supposed to be in this form yet, so hope you don't mind! 
But too all the girls who had one, do you wish you just left it, and tore naturally? Or are you glad you got one? :flow:


----------



## Bexxx

Mine was actually done to get her out faster...not that it did any good...
I'd rather tear naturally though. If your going to tear anyway what's the difference? :shrug:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I definitely wish I hadn't had one. Every other aspect of my labour and recovery was straightforward and easy, it was a completely pointless intervention. Anyone yet to have their baby, I'd strongly recommend kicking any midwife that comes near you with scissors, unless you need an assisted delivery!


----------



## lily123

I had TWO episiotomies (needed foreceps) and i STILL had a second degree tear, the wonders of having a tight vagina :haha:
I found though, that my episiotomy cuts healed a LOT better and quicker than my tear. No matter what they'll tell you, a natural tear is NOT better than being cut. I promise!


----------



## JWandBump

I had a 1st degree tear.. Just thinking about it, Ouch lol


----------



## vhal_x

I didn't need an episiotomy, had it written in my notes that there was no way I was getting one, and didn't want forceps or ventouse to be used unless absolutely necessary, and even then, only after my consent.

No episiotomy, tiniest bit of tearing and a few minor labial grazes. Healed up perfectly within two weeks xx


----------

